# 6-1/2 Weeks Ok to take from Mommy?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Zane said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Puppies breeders called me and said I can take her home today! Also she's only 6-1/2 weeks old, is this OK? The Veterinarian she uses said the pup is ready and can be taken away from her mom. I trust the breeder, what can I expect?


NO! Too young. 7 weeks absolute MINIMUM and only under extenuating circumstances to VERY experienced dog person. 8-10 weeks is optimum.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I wouldn't even think of bringing a puppy home before 8 weeks (my breeder wouldn't send a puppy home earlier than that)!
The socialization and social skills they get through playing with their litter mates is so valuable at that age!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We don't even separate littermates until they are 8 weeks old. Even if we get them from a shelter (with no mom with them) at 5-6 weeks old, we keep them in at least pairs until 8 weeks. They learn bite inhibition and many social skills during that time.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

We got Sadie at 7 weeks. That the absolute min. I would go. Our Min Pin we brought home at about 5 1/2 weeks old. Her mom got mastitis and the pups were weaned very early. Really, I still think she should have stayed with her mom another 2.5 weeks, but she came from BYB, had no clue about any health testing etc at that time. 

Thats probably why she doesn't do well with other dogs.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I think 6 1/2 weeks is just too young. We got Connor at exactly 7 weeks (breeders preference) and that felt a little young to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

No

6 1/2 weeks is too young-8 weeks is ok.
Pups learn many socialization skills from their mom and siblings.


----------



## Zane (Jun 26, 2011)

ooops!  Ok my apologizes she's 7 weeks exactly today! I talked with my Vet and he said it's alright to talk her home.? I'm very confused.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't not until 8 weeks


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guy was 7.5 weeks when I brought him home. That was about perfect... though we had two other dogs around the house. I remember him galloping out of my car and strutting around our yard and pouncing around after our big dogs and our cat. He was full of it.

My Danny was 6 weeks old (barely) and he got very sick a few days later with coccidia. We almost lost him and... and so yeah. I'd be very hesitant to get a pup that young again. The breeder was not a byb, but felt that 6 weeks was the point when puppies become imprinted by their new owners and start bonding or something like that.

Our other dogs were 9 and 10 weeks old. They both had a slightly more stressful move home with us than the younger puppies....


----------



## Hume Dog (Jun 28, 2011)

I think that they should be at least 8 weeks old. As previous posters have stated, they learn a lot from their litter-mates at this young age.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

In some states, it's even illegal to sell a puppy before they are 8 weeks old. I would not bring a puppy home sooner than that, they learn so many valuable things from their mom and littermates during that time.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I would wait until eight weeks. A puppy staying with mom until eight weeks can only help them so there is really no reason to take them early. They learn so much at this age it's really important for them. My Daisy was with her mom until she was ten weeks. Congrats on your new pup.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

NO....8 weeks minimum


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

This topic been discussed many times already, e.g. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/83737-age-bring-puppy-home.html

The bottom line is that 7 weeks would be OK to bring puppy home, and earlier than that is STRONGLY NOT RECOMMENDED.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I would guess it will probably be brought up again too.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Seven weeks is O.K., we have gotten our last three at exactly seven weeks.


----------



## Zane (Jun 26, 2011)

Well so far so good! We have her home safe and sound right now and she's fast a sleep in her crate! She climbed in and went right to sleep! They sent home a stuffed animal with moms scent on it and she's cuddling with it. So thanks all for the replies, please don't hate me because I brought her home tonight. She did take a nap on my pillow tonight she's so cute!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

No one is going to hate you. You just have a big job ahead of you and you owe it to this little girl to do your very best. Stay with us, ask questions, we are here to support and help you. Just give her the very best life she can have and have fun !!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck.
For others getting puppies who might see this thread -
DON'T take a puppy home prior to 8 weeks old. Just because they are weaned does not mean that it is fine. It certainly doesn't mean that it is the best thing for the puppy.
There may be extenuating circumstances, of course, where it cannot be avoided, but good breeders won't consider letting puppies go before 8 weeks old.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

(*** This question does not have anything to do with the breeder in this original post. This thread just made me wonder***) 

If a breeder is trying to send a puppy home early - let's say at 6 weeks and the owner to be said no - I want the puppy at 8 weeks, I guess there would be no guarantee that the puppy would actually be getting the socialization and proper care it needed for those two crucial weeks. I wonder what would be better: Leave it with the breeder and hope it is being properly cared for and weaned... or take it. That would be a really hard situation for me to be in, for example, as I don't know how to socialize a 6-week-old puppy. But I'd wonder if the breeder might treat it badly since she wanted to get rid of it early.. 

What would the breeders here recommend?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zane*

Zane

How is your little girl doing? Claire's Friend is right-nobody is going to hate you and we'll be here to support you.

Must agree with PointGold though, no breeder has ever allowed us to take our pup home before 8 weeks old.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> (*** This question does not have anything to do with the breeder in this original post. This thread just made me wonder***)
> 
> If a breeder is trying to send a puppy home early - let's say at 6 weeks and the owner to be said no - I want the puppy at 8 weeks, I guess there would be no guarantee that the puppy would actually be getting the socialization and proper care it needed for those two crucial weeks. I wonder what would be better: Leave it with the breeder and hope it is being properly cared for and weaned... or take it. That would be a really hard situation for me to be in, for example, as I don't know how to socialize a 6-week-old puppy. But I'd wonder if the breeder might treat it badly since she wanted to get rid of it early..
> 
> What would the breeders here recommend?



That is an excellent point. Of course, hind sight is always better; but for those that browsing this forum to learn more and be prepared for adopting a puppy.... if you choose to go to a breeder, make sure you ask lots of questions, and get a very clear understanding of when the breeder expects the puppies to picked up. If it's before 8 weeks, then that is something that should weigh in on your decision. I personally recommend a face to face visit with the breeder, if possible.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet Girl said:


> If a breeder is trying to send a puppy home early - let's say at 6 weeks and the owner to be said no - I want the puppy at 8 weeks, I guess there would be no guarantee that the puppy would actually be getting the socialization and proper care it needed for those two crucial weeks.


I had this thought too, but it led me to a different conclusion. If the breeder wants to send home a puppy too early, it would make me question pretty much everything about that breeder. But it wouldn't make me think that I should take the puppy since I could do a better job in the 6-8 week window. It would make me walk away and prevent my money from going to fund more ill-considered breedings.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

And I want to add that if somebody does end up with a dog from a less-than-ideal situation, I do think it was a mistake, but I won't judge the person's character or their dog. Once the financial mistake of funding a bad breeder is over with, nothing can be done, so it's time to move on and love the dog.


----------



## Zane (Jun 26, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> (*** This question does not have anything to do with the breeder in this original post. This thread just made me wonder***)
> 
> If a breeder is trying to send a puppy home early - let's say at 6 weeks and the owner to be said no - I want the puppy at 8 weeks, I guess there would be no guarantee that the puppy would actually be getting the socialization and proper care it needed for those two crucial weeks. I wonder what would be better: Leave it with the breeder and hope it is being properly cared for and weaned... or take it. That would be a really hard situation for me to be in, for example, as I don't know how to socialize a 6-week-old puppy. But I'd wonder if the breeder might treat it badly since she wanted to get rid of it early..
> 
> What would the breeders here recommend?


That's exactly 100% how I felt last night driving out to get her! I talked with my Vet and he said same thing ask if she can stay until 8 Weeks. Earlier yesterday he said yeah 7 weeks might be ok but I don't recommend it. My Vet called me last night on my way out to get the puppy on his own time and we both decided I should ask if she could stay a little while longer. I did ask but I didn't get the response I want to receive. Oh well she been a sweet heart this morning though!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

you know what..i think you are better off with her than the breeder now that you said she didnt give you the response you wanted to hear. She is adorable by the way. please let us know how she is doing!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

In some states (including Maine) it is unlawful 'to sell, adopt or give away a puppy (or kitten) until completion of the 7th week of life'.


----------



## Zane (Jun 26, 2011)

Well we survived he night without any major issues! I woke up around 12:30am & 5:30am to let her go poddy. She's been such a sweet heart this morning! No crying or whining at all! My son that's almost 2 has been so cute with her! He helped me get her breakfast and brush her a little. Too cute!*

So I hope I'm doing ok she seems very happy and just been having fun! Here are some pictures:

*** I DON'T KEEP MY SON IN A CAGE*** *SERIOUSLY THOUGH IT JUST LOOKS BAD!*


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She is a little doll, watch her with the baby. Jordan is starting to make us all bleed with her little shark teeth.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> NO! Too young. 7 weeks absolute MINIMUM and only under extenuating circumstances to VERY experienced dog person. 8-10 weeks is optimum.


I don't know if you'll return to answer this, but I wonder why you say this about 7 weeks? Flora's breeder allowed me to pick her up exactly at her 7 week mark, and to this day I still think it was a huge mistake. 

I've never really been able to successfully verbalize why I feel it was a mistake, only in that I feel her timidity around other dogs has a lot to do with being taken from her littermates too early, and that the first week I had her she wanted nothing to do with any of us and was more interested in crying in dark corners.

I guess I'm interested in a more experienced breeder mind telling me their reasons for feeling this way, although perhaps my suspicions are the very reasons why 8 weeks is considered more appropriate. I'm just surprised that an experienced breeder like hers would think it's okay when obviously so many other breeders feel otherwise.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> I don't know if you'll return to answer this, but I wonder why you say this about 7 weeks? Flora's breeder allowed me to pick her up exactly at her 7 week mark, and to this day I still think it was a huge mistake.
> 
> I've never really been able to successfully verbalize why I feel it was a mistake, only in that I feel her timidity around other dogs has a lot to do with being taken from her littermates too early, and that the first week I had her she wanted nothing to do with any of us and was more interested in crying in dark corners.
> 
> I guess I'm interested in a more experienced breeder mind telling me their reasons for feeling this way, although perhaps my suspicions are the very reasons why 8 weeks is considered more appropriate. I'm just surprised that an experienced breeder like hers would think it's okay when obviously so many other breeders feel otherwise.


7 weeks (49 days) is considered optimum for doing temperament/aptitude testing, and the old school of thought was that as soon as that was done they could be released to their new homes. I've seen that adddtional week from the 7th to the 8th week really make a difference in bite inhibition, understanding simple commands, ability to adjust away from littermates into a new environment, and housebreaking.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> 7 weeks (49 days) is considered optimum for doing temperament/aptitude testing, and the old school of thought was that as soon as that was done they could be released to their new homes. I've seen that adddtional week from the 7th to the 8th week really make a difference in bite inhibition, understanding simple commands, ability to adjust away from littermates into a new environment, and housebreaking.



Thank you. I will remember this when (if) I ever get a new puppy.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Zane said:


> Well we survived he night without any major issues! I woke up around 12:30am & 5:30am to let her go poddy. She's been such a sweet heart this morning! No crying or whining at all! My son that's almost 2 has been so cute with her! He helped me get her breakfast and brush her a little. Too cute!*
> 
> So I hope I'm doing ok she seems very happy and just been having fun! Here are some pictures:
> 
> *** I DON'T KEEP MY SON IN A CAGE*** *SERIOUSLY THOUGH IT JUST LOOKS BAD!*


Oh My!!! She is ADORABLE!! Just look at that face!! Between you and Claire's Mom you are killing me with these puppy pictures! It wouldn't be so bad but I have to wait a couple of years for when I retire so I can get one so I can be home with him/her all day! I'm gonna start saving my pennies now!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

She is adorable and maybe I missed it but what's her name? By the way, Bentley has those same garden squeaky toys and after 3 weeks I just discovered they have squeakers in the heads too. You probably figured that out already though.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha don't worry, I don't really think that anyone would think that you actually keep your son in a cage!! Such a cute puppy! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Those two will be inseparable from now on. Never will be able to figure out if puppies were made for kids or if kids were made for puppies.

*NEW LANDSHARK IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD FOLKS*

My 15 week old is a blast. We are empty nesters and he keeps life interesting.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

She is so adorable!! Love the picture!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Your new puppy is so cute and adorable. Glad to hear your first night went OK.

A little historical perspective: when my DH and I first started getting dogs in 1980, it was quite routine (at least in the midwest) to be able to take home your dog once it reached a full 7 weeks of age. Just as thinking has changed about a variety of things - child rearing, medicine, dogs, etc. - the trend now is 8 weeks.

So, I have taken puppies home at 7 weeks and in the last decade at 8 weeks. Both are doable, but I will have to say it was easier house-training and with bite inhibition with the 8 week olds.


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

She is so cute! What did you name her?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would not worry about getting her at 7 weeks, as I said before my family's last three pups have come home at exactly 7 weeks and they have not suffered a bit because of it. There are two theories on this, the one that sends pups home at 7 weeks do it because there is a fear period that frequently begins right around eight weeks.

I would assume a breeder is not reputable for sending a pup home at seven weeks.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> And I want to add that if somebody does end up with a dog from a less-than-ideal situation, I do think it was a mistake, but I won't judge the person's character or their dog. Once the financial mistake of funding a bad breeder is over with, nothing can be done, so it's time to move on and love the dog.


Agree. 

With this and your previous post.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Zane said:


> That's exactly 100% how I felt last night driving out to get her! I talked with my Vet and he said same thing ask if she can stay until 8 Weeks. Earlier yesterday he said yeah 7 weeks might be ok but I don't recommend it. My Vet called me last night on my way out to get the puppy on his own time and we both decided I should ask if she could stay a little while longer. I did ask but I didn't get the response I want to receive. Oh well she been a sweet heart this morning though!


Honestly, with all my heart, I think you made the right decision in going to get her. For exactly that reason that you didn't get the answer you wanted.

She's a total cutie. I'm sure you'll do a great job with her. She is loved and wanted - that's most important.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

She is so cute! Congrats!!


----------



## GoldenSeminole (Jun 24, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> I've never really been able to successfully verbalize why I feel it was a mistake, only in that I feel her timidity around other dogs has a lot to do with being taken from her littermates too early, and that the first week I had her she wanted nothing to do with any of us and was more interested in crying in dark corners.


Some dogs are just more timid than others. It's not necessarily anything wrong with them. Just different personalities.

My golden is at the extreme of this argument, unfortunately. She was taken from her mom/litter at two weeks ... Something I was very angry about hearing when I rescued her at 7 months. I guess the breeder (almost certainly a byb) was worried her skin problem would infect the rest of the litter and drive down the profits.

Being taken away that early definitely left her with some issues to work out, mostly in nibbling and separation anxiety, but timidity around other dogs has never been an issue. 

In fact right now she's terrorizing a friend's Dachshund that she just met this week. She's so sweet doing everything she can to play without hurting the little guy at all. Every dog she meets is instantly her new best friend. Now her play techniques definitely took a hit from being taken away that young, as she is very impressionable in learning from others, but timidity is the least of her problems. 

I'd definitely wait until at least 8 weeks, though. I love my dog, but being taken away that young definitely hurt her psychologically, and it takes patient work to overcome that.


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

We chose our puppy when he was 8 weeks and took him home when he was 9 weeks. I'm curious about the impact of a puppy staying with its litter mates longer than 8 weeks. Does anyone have any insight?


----------

